# Betta not swimming



## klarka331 (Aug 24, 2009)

I got my little betta fish, 3.14, 3 days ago. He hasn't been eating I wasn't too worried about it but now he is develpoping other problems. The first 2 days I had him he was super active, swimming all over the place. Today when I got home from school he was just sitting on the bottom of his tank not moving. He eventually moved around enough for me to see that the little fin on the right side of his body is not working. He is holdingit tight to his body and has only febaly flapped it a couple of times. The other little fin seems to be fine but he has to put a lot of effort into it to get himself up to the top of the tank. He is staying completely still right now on the bottom of the tank. What is wrong with him? More importantly how can I help him? Most of the fin is missing. He only has a little bit left.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

What is the water temperature? Do you have a heater?


----------



## klarka331 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's at 79 right now. I don't have a heater right now. The box said not to put it in if the room temperature is over 75 and it's around 78. He keeps tipping over on his side


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try some Jungle Fungus Clear or Jungle Fungus Eliminator for the finrot.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Omg, I just now saw there was fin rot. I guess that shows how tired I was when I stopped by here last night. I agree with DQ, try some of those meds she suggested for the fin rot. 

Gosh I feel like a dork now lol.


----------

